

When programmers write sale pages - vorador
http://khamidou.com/2014/04/14/when-programmers-write-sale-pages.html

======
rafadc
I get the point of the author but I'd never spend a single dollar in a page
with the design that the one he describes as a great landing page. Looks like
a scam to be honest.

He makes an excellent point about the pitch though.

~~~
finder83
My thought exactly. Those examples he gave just screams "ripoff" to me.
Perhaps that's why programmer sales pages are dry. I want to know the actual
information in the books I'm buying, not how they will "change my life". Sales
jargon should be a huge red flag that the product is probably best skipped,
and the statement "You'll probably be surprised at the answers" would make me
leave the page immediately.

But the author has a good point, if poorly served by the examples.

------
nmrm
Overall, the presented example demonstrates that anyone -- including and
perhaps especially salesmen -- can write a god-awful sales pitch if they don't
understand their audience.

The Unix book states its value in the title (if you don't have a general
notion of what processes are or why they are important, you're probably not in
the target market), and establishes an ethos of trust (by making specific and
concrete statements about its contents) while addressing the most common
logical hang-up of would-be buyers ("is this yet another book a crappy
introduction to the topic? Will it teach me anything I don't know?")

The Unix book, contrary to the author's opinion, is an excellent sales pitch.
But it's aimed at a technical audience, not the average consumer or a
salesman.

------
sjclemmy
I like this as I always find it hard to write sales copy. My pithy summary
would be: Know your audience. State the value that you offer.

------
lazylizard
vague promises vs. detailed specs?

